# Devcon WR-2



## jackchapman (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello. I was considering using this product to restore the ways and a couple if shaft journals on my Lathe. I have read some of the forum information on the Devcon product. How long can I expect this stuff to last? Can it be feathered or does it need a hard edge? Can it be sanded or scraped without losing its wear resistant properties? I do this for a hobby. This machine will not be used every day. Any suggestions are appreciated. I know this has been discussed before.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Dec 15, 2021)

It is not so easy to answer your question without seeing the parts.   I have filled a score in a way, but it was small and not under the area where it wears the most.   A filler is not a permanent repair.  IMO it is temporary. I use Devcon Aluminum as when it dries it gets shiny like cast iron.  Hobby or professional, I have to know exactly where your going to fill the ways.  I can't see it being used on a shaft journal of a bronze bearing rides against it.  Show us some photo's.


----------

